# A firewall is blocking my printer communication.



## bourneagain (Oct 15, 2008)

My printer cannot communicate with the computer and I have been informed by Lexmark tech support that the problem is firewall. It isn't Windows firewall because I tried turning it off and it still didn't work. We use Trend, Webroot, SuperAntiSpySweeper, and MalwareBytes. Please help me fix the firewall problem.:sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd guess it's Trend.

Is this a locally connected printer or a network printer?


----------



## bourneagain (Oct 15, 2008)

It's a locally connected printer. Like it is connected by wire.


----------



## wildsniper (Nov 19, 2008)

Disable all your firewall,they enable it one by one, check which one caused this problem, then change the settings to allow the communication,or uninstall it directly.


----------



## bourneagain (Oct 15, 2008)

I disabled every program I had and it still didn't work.


----------

